# The official tuner thread



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Not sure if any of the rest of you are into cars. I think I should clarify something...a lot of you seem to think me putting tactical equipment onto a gun makes me a mall ninja. No, I don't think getting a rail-mounted reflex sight on a .22LR handgun makes me a better shooter. Or getting the coolest holster makes me a badass. It simply makes everything more enjoyable. Customization of ANYTHING I own is important me to me. It makes it different and unique, and the way I see it there's nothing wrong with that. Does modding a car make it more successful at getting from point A to point B? Nope, but it makes it more fun to drive, and gives you something to do. So I'll start.

This is what I've got done so far...1997 Volvo 850 R sedan.

ENGINE/EXHAUST: 
K&N short-ram intake 
3" MAF sensor conversion from an E36 M3 
Ported/polished intake manifold 
Ported/polished big bore throttle body 
Ported/polished exhaust manifold 
Magnecore 8.5mm spark plug wires 
NGK V-power copper plugs (regapped at .022") 
Paxton 4-bar adjustable fuel pressure regulator 
350cc injectors 
TD04HL-16T turbo with blanked off CBV port 
GReddy GR-2 5W-40 synthetic oil 
IPD magnetic oil drain plug 
17psi Speedtuning ECU 
Reverse IC piping kit 
Samco coolant hoses 
Polished fuel rail 
Polished cam gears 
IPD motor mounts 
IPD polyurethane torque rod stablizer 
Hella horn kit relocated under bumper 
Carbon fiber cam cover 
HKS SSQV blowoff valve 
TurboXS dual-stage MBC 
3" stainless steel mandrel bent turbo back exhaust w/ Apex'i N1 muffler

SUSPENSION: 
IPD front and rear sway bars w/ adjustable endlinks 
Momo strut brace 
Koni yellow sport adjustables all around 
1.5" Intrax progressive springs

WHEELS/TIRES: 
17x7" G-Racing Kobes 
215/45R17 Toyo T1-Rs

BRAKES: 
Front: Eurosport Tuning 302mm big brake kit w/ drilled/slotted rotors and EBC greenstuff pads 
Rear: Stock 280mm rotors with PBR pads

TRANSMISSION: 
Fully built Level 10 PTS stage II auto tranny with 3rd/4th gear lock ups 
3500rpm stall thru 10" torque converter 
Tranny super pumps 
Tranny cooler 
Hydro valve body 
Extruded/honed tranny casing 
Royle Purple ATF 
IPD tranny/oil pan protection plate 
Reflashed TCU

EXTERIOR: 
Stainless steel bumper skid plate 
Stainless steel foglight covers 
IPD windshield rain diverters 
Black EST grill 
5% tint all around w/ sunstrip 
Debadged rear end 
Smoked rear turn signals and back up lights 
Smoked 3rd brake light 
Blacked out taillight trim

LIGHTING: 
Black Hova Euro-spec Svart jewel headlights 
Black ABM Euro-spec corners 
35W 12000K HID low beams and fogs 
Nokya 2500K Hyper Yellow Stage II high beams 
IPD 30W back-up lights 
Superwhite front/rear turn signals from autolumination.com 
Superwhite side marker bulbs from autolumination.com

INTERIOR: 
Carbon fiber dash trim kit 
Stainless steel racing pedals 
Superwhite dome lights from autolumination.com

ELECTRONICS: 
Hella K-40 radar detector/laser diffuser system 
Autometer Ultra-Lite boost, EGT, and oil pressure gauges on A-pillar 
Lotek 3-gauge pod with Superstar bulbs from autolumination.com 
AFR meter on steering column

AUDIO: 
Alpine CDA-9853 GlideTouch head unit 
Alpine PXA-H600 EQ 
12-speaker Dynaudio system 
JL Audio 10W3v3 
JL Audio 500/5 amp in trunk 
Trunk is Dynamatted 
Optima Yellowtop deep-cycle battery

Taken when I first got the car:









Bay shot:









Fully exposed cam gears:









*Real* carbon fiber cam cover:









Chromed intake manifold:









Ghetto duct-taped ripped hose and HKS SSQV...getting replaced by a GReddy Type-R and silicone hose soon, possibly tomorrow:









16T turbo, a slight upgrade from stock:









Custom trunk layout:









More carbon fiber:


















Autometer Ultra-lites:









3" exhaust:









4.5" Apex'i muffler:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Tinted/polished tails:









Black EST grill with R emblem:









Koba 8000K [email protected]s are different now though:



























My all time favorite pic of the R:









Hova LEDs and upper corner bulb:









12000K low beam:









12000K fog:


















Everyone post your ride pics up!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've attached a pic of my ride. Mods include:

Frag 5 uparmor kit
Secondary weapons mount for M249
Extension to primary mount for M2 (to allow greater weapon elevation)
Tie-downs for optional AT4 rockets
Latest commo upgrades
Latest ECM upgrades
Heavy duty shocks and springs
"Infidel" paint job on gunner's shield


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The term "tuner" cracks me up. :anim_lol:

Yes, I'm from the domestic car group. I have a few mods but I like to keep the outside looking stock. Been into drag racing and autocross.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I've attached a pic of my ride. ...


Hey Mike, that doesn't look like the cute little H3's they have riding around here...

Tuner? Well, not so much. But it certainly is a fun ride:









Ok, it's a fun ride when it's not 20 degrees and snowing in Buffalo, NY.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice volvo. Thank you for not loading it up with stickers... even though they add sooo much horsepower... :numbchuck:

Here is my favorite Volvo.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

My favorite 2 things to be inside of:










(sometimes at the same time! bada-bing!)


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

submoa said:


> My favorite 2 things to be inside of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiice!


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

submoa said:


> My favorite 2 things to be inside of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow you too!!! small world huh?

Just kidding. Nice rides, lol


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Not much into "tuner" cars. Custom trucks was the rage whe I was growing up in my dad's shop. I wish I had pics of his 64' El Camino and all his trophies he won for it. Now I've just got my 94' big blue Z71. She's custom'd up a wee bit but mainly stock.

Not in to "_yeehawwww_" how much crap can I put on my 4X4 pickup!!!

*Clean* is the look I strive for. I left all pinstripes and most logos off when she was repainted in 05':smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a 1991 BMW 735IL that I was going to fix up but just never got around to it. I'll be selling it this spring. I also have a 1967 Avion camper that I started to remodel that is still in Iowa. I'll probably sell it too and get something smaller for these mountain passes.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

submoa said:


> My favorite 2 things to be inside of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is roomier? Lol couldn't help it.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

1997 c280


----------

